# solo



## JonMikal (Mar 4, 2006)

while Joseph was on break, John takes an opportunity to run a new composition past me.


----------



## Arch (Mar 4, 2006)

Get em hooked while they're young thats what i say.... could pay off for you one day jm..... Hit record..... Millions of dollers..... thats my plan anyway. Now all i need is a woman stupid enough to get preggers by me


----------



## Antarctican (Mar 4, 2006)

LOL, do I ever love the nonchalant expression on his widdle face.  What a cutie pie.


----------



## Alison (Mar 4, 2006)

Adorable! Your boys look like so much fun!


----------



## Calliope (Mar 4, 2006)

I was wondering what ya'll were up to!  Was he singing to ya?   :heart:


----------



## ShelleySnapz (Mar 4, 2006)

AHaahaa  thats soo cute!


----------



## scoob (Mar 5, 2006)

lol, very nice pic!!


----------



## Chiller (Mar 5, 2006)

Love it Jon... Betcha he was jammin The Beatles.


----------



## JonMikal (Mar 5, 2006)

Chiller said:
			
		

> Love it Jon... Betcha he was jammin *The Beatles*.


 
you know it...all six of my chillin's are Beatle freaks


----------



## anicole (Mar 6, 2006)

Kiss his little foot and tickle the mess out of him!

What a cutie!

(can I have him for a while?!?!  PLEEEEEEZ?!?!)


----------



## aprilraven (Mar 6, 2006)

nicole,... your still under that restraint against children, remember??

love this shot....i think he is mouthing imagine, if i read his lips correctly...

so cool, especially with jon lennon over looking the young protege....

love that face....


----------



## JonMikal (Mar 6, 2006)

aprilraven said:
			
		

> nicole,... your still under that restraint against children, remember??
> 
> love this shot....*i think he is mouthing imagine*, if i read his lips correctly...
> 
> ...


 
actually it was "two of us".....close enough though


----------

